# Anybody still use those chemical glow sticks?



## InfidelCastro (Dec 8, 2005)

You know the ones where you bend them and they crackle and start glowing? The Rambo side of me came out a few months ago, and I almost ordered some from Cheaper Than Dirt in case I need to fight Russians in some Afghan caves or something (you never know).


----------



## gnef (Dec 8, 2005)

I keep some in the car for emergency uses. green is the 'best' as far as visibility goes. they can be fairly unreliable though. i think there was a thread talking about glow sticks and caving. none of the glow sticks worked. if you do a search, you should be able to come up with a decent amount of information.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 8, 2005)

I believe these cyalume sticks have use by dates on them. But in answer to your question. . .Yes I still use them. The 8-Hour Green and Hi-Intensity 30-Minute White.


----------



## 2ifbyC (Dec 8, 2005)

I do...:wave: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/91450


----------



## greenLED (Dec 8, 2005)

careful with the expiration date!
Even when you thinkg they've been stored properly, they don't work when you need them. I don't trust them.


----------



## 2ifbyC (Dec 8, 2005)

I've found that the military expired green, orange and blue are usually OK. Watch out for the white ones though. I had ten of 'em and only one provided any light. These were all 8 and 12 hours sticks. Just my experience...


----------



## Malpaso (Dec 8, 2005)

I keep a handful around, but not as a primary source of light.


----------



## James S (Dec 8, 2005)

They may not be much good to store for an emergency, but they sure are fun to play with. Every so often I buy a bunch and we just play with them outside in the dark  For halloween I decorated the kids with all sorts of glowing things like that. It was great fun.

I always have a couple in the bottom of the kit, just believe in not putting all my eggs in one basket  What if there was a de-alkanating battery destroying virus released or something? :laughing:


----------



## 2ifbyC (Dec 9, 2005)

James S said:


> They I always have a couple in the bottom of the kit, just believe in not putting all my eggs in one basket  What if there was a de-alkanating battery destroying virus released or something? :laughing:


 
And the 'sticks' are impervious to EMP!:twothumbs


----------



## MSI (Dec 9, 2005)

I use Nite-ize Clip-on marker instead. I have it on my backpack, that way I will not lose my backpack when I put it down to do some other stuff that is best done without the backpack. It is also a great way to make yourself visible to others.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 9, 2005)

2ifbyC said:


> And the 'sticks' are impervious to EMP!:twothumbs




What does EMP destroy, the batteries or the diodes?


----------



## CLHC (Dec 9, 2005)

NiteIze Clip-On Marker! That's the one I was trying to remember seeing. . .Thanks for the refresher MSI.

Now in regards the cyalume sticks, I use the ones that are no larger than 6 inches. I saw the tongue ones though!


----------



## 2ifbyC (Dec 9, 2005)

InfidelCastro said:


> What does EMP destroy, the batteries or the diodes?


Primarily small diodes and chips. The smaller the devices the more susceptible they are to EMP. I would think that batts would survive unless an affected componet shorts them out.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 9, 2005)

I used a couple of 8-hour green ones as night lights during the last power outage. Just enough light to find my way around the house in the dark without burning any batteries.


----------



## jtice (Dec 9, 2005)

oh BTW, i forgot to mention,

The bracelet and neck ones work the best as markers.
Remember, most the time, it doesnt need to be really bright anyway.
Best part is you dont need any sting, etc, to attach them with.

~John


----------



## paulr (Dec 9, 2005)

They are too unreliable for anything important, but they're fun to play with. They're waterproof and nearly indestructable so you can throw them around swimming pools, play catch with them outside at night, etc; stuff you wouldn't want to do with electronic marker lights.

If you want a small, dim, long-lasting batteryless marker, try a tritium glowring.


----------



## fasuto (Dec 10, 2005)

I prefer a gloo-tob.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 10, 2005)

I've found these to be fun to use as many stated here. But so far I have not encountered any "bad" ones. They've all worked brightly in and around the specified runtime. Then again maybe it's because I checkout the dates on them if indicated on the packaging.


----------



## photo2000a (Dec 12, 2005)

2ifbyC said:


> And the 'sticks' are impervious to EMP!:twothumbs



not sure about that, a good blast will burn up the floursent dye and does strange things to phosper stuff too i think


----------

